
Google+ Games Stream confirmed - DanielRibeiro
http://www.slashgear.com/google-games-stream-confirmed-22166802/
======
chalst
This is not an official confirmation. This is an accidental leak of
information whose significance is not perfectly clear.

~~~
jsavimbi
Testing the waters?

Right now the G+ team is doing a lot of listening to the users and modifying
the app in accordance as they go along, but make no mistake that the true
purpose of the app is to copy all of Fb's functionality, clean it up and serve
it to the user in the broader context of Google's ecosystem. I wouldn't be
surprised if they launched a 140-character service next week.

~~~
Goosey
Isn't Buzz their twitter-like product? Now Buzz has hardly been a success, but
it would be interesting to see how they can integrate it with Google+ since it
has such a different model for communication.

I am not using Buzz, so if I am wrong please correct me, but isn't it like
this: Google+ -> You opt in your followers to hear your broadcast. Google
Buzz/Twitter -> Your followers opt in to hear your broadcast.

(And then there is FB with mutual opting)

~~~
jsavimbi
I promptly forgot Buzz as soon as I heard about it, so I cannot speak
intelligently about it. But I've been using G+ quiet frequently now for the
past three weeks and it's in desperate need of Twitter-like functionality, and
in its current incarnation it's simply not set up like that as you can only
search for people and not content. Discovery vs. Cataloguing.

I'll cite as an example the POTUS appearance on the telly last night. As a
live even it was all over Twitter, nary a mention on G+. And Facebook carried
very little for me aside from announcing the event.

